# Mud



## Wendy427

Yes I've used the bowl in the past. Also works great to clean off caked snow and de-icers.


----------



## LynnC

We also use a old dog water bowl, especially when there's salt on the roads . I just take it up after cleaning her paws so she doesn't drink it.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Isn't it funny how the mud is so much fun! We do the dipping method too but have found my girl doesn't cooperate as well if the water is cold. What a Diva... so we make sure the water is nice and warm


----------



## B and G Mom

I use the "dip in bowl" method too. I've often thought about buying a paw plunger because Belle used to knock the bowl over sometimes because she'd try to shake her foot while I was dipping lol! 

The ground here in NJ usually is frozen but this year it's been so warm, mud is becoming more of a winter thing than a spring one!


----------



## G-bear

None of our dogs take kindly to the "dipping' method. Sigh. I have to take a WARM washcloth out to wipe their paws and then I dry them with an old bath towel. Take about diva dogs.... I keep waiting for them to demand that I use Egyptian cotton towels. Lol.


----------



## B and G Mom

G-bear said:


> I keep waiting for them to demand that I use Egyptian cotton towels. Lol.


This literally made me laugh out loud G-bear! When it was raining hard, Belle used to come in and just sit in front of the door, waiting to be dried. I don't think she knew what Egyptian cotton was, but it would have been very like her to demand they be used on her as well. I miss her so and your comment gave me a nice remembrance. 

I need a way to keep them from dragging in pine needles. We have a few large pine trees between our fence and our neighbors and with all the ice they're all over the ground and they stick in the kids tails and they drag them in. I keep finding tree bits everywhere.


----------



## aesthetic

Kaizer isn't a fan of the bowl dipping method either. Warm water might work better, thanks guys! I'm not sure why I didn't think of that.

B and G mom, not sure about the pine needles. I used to live in Jersey and remember we had a lot of pine trees everywhere lol. I don't see them as much in Delaware. Maybe you could give them a quick brush everyt ime they come in? Might be difficult if they can come and go as they please though


----------



## LdyTlfrd

We have 3 dogs in the house, this winter has been bad, one day its above freezing, the next it is below, etc. The dogs come in either with snow stuck to them or mud/grass bits. Hubby started using an old gallon size ice cream bucket with warm water & dips their paws in it. It is wide & tall enough that our golden, Luna, doesn't spill it everywhere. Plus, he can put the lid on it so it doesn't get knocked sideways and spills everywhere.


----------



## Amystelter

B and G Mom said:


> This literally made me laugh out loud G-bear! When it was raining hard, Belle used to come in and just sit in front of the door, waiting to be dried. I don't think she knew what Egyptian cotton was, but it would have been very like her to demand they be used on her as well. I miss her so and your comment gave me a nice remembrance.
> 
> 
> 
> I need a way to keep them from dragging in pine needles. We have a few large pine trees between our fence and our neighbors and with all the ice they're all over the ground and they stick in the kids tails and they drag them in. I keep finding tree bits everywhere.




Just think of all the money you are saving on air freshener[emoji6]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

G-bear said:


> None of our dogs take kindly to the "dipping' method. Sigh. I have to take a WARM washcloth out to wipe their paws and then I dry them with an old bath towel. Take about diva dogs.... I keep waiting for them to demand that I use Egyptian cotton towels. Lol.




Don't introduce them to it or next thing you know they won't consider bedding less than 600 thread count either!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Good tip ldyT! I have three so that's 12 paws about 4 to five times a day. I gave up! I trimmed the excess hair between the toes and that seemed to minimize the clumps. If it's real bad I wipe them with a towel but mostly I let it dry and pick up pieces from the floor along with an every other day vacuum. Needless to say, I can't wait until the grass grows. I will have to invest in some sod this year[emoji6]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

aesthetic said:


> How do you clean mud off your dog's paws? My backyard is a literal swamp most of the time. The ground is pretty uneven throughout my entire yard, but there's this one area in the back where the ground slopes. When it rains, the rain water is collected there and makes it all muddy (to the point where there are puddles in the mud). I take Kaizer out there most days to let him run, and obviously that muddy area is his favorite place to run through. That's okay, I don't mind. He has fun. My issue is that the mud gets caked onto his paws and it takes awhile to wipe it all off. I used to use wet wipes and scrub his paws clean, but it's not very efficient, doesn't clean his paws very well, and I end up using a lot of wet wipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had the bright idea of filling a bowl with water and dipping his feet into it. That worked really well, the mud came off really easily and then all I had to do was squeeze his foot dry. Kaizer's had issues with me sticking his foot into bowls in the past (long story), but didn't really have an issue this time. I think I was using bowls that were too small previously, I used a bigger bowl this time. I suppose I'll start teaching it as a trick so he gets used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you do? How do you deal with the mud?




Prompted some good tips, thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danoon58

We've been corralling our boys into the kitchen with it's vinyl floor until their paws dry off. We tried homemade baby wipes with paper towels and vinegar/water mix - took forever to clean their paws. We also tried dry towels - again - didn't work. I will try the dip method.

Thanks!


----------



## bixx

I use a rectangle bowl filled with lukewarm water before I allow her inside. Once inside, depending on how dirty her paws remain (or the rest of her...), I wash her further in the shower.


----------



## Cody'sMom

I used an outside hose and lifted and sprayed the mud off of Cody's paws one by one.
And yep, I had a plumber come and hook up a hot water spigot with the cold water spigot so I could "blend" just the right temp for his precious paws!:wink2:

Geeeze! What I didn't do for that dog. 

Connie


----------



## BrianO

I was looking at this contraption (third one down) at the pet store this week. I don't have one.

There are an amazing array of products to replace the warm cloth:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=dog+paw+cleaner


----------



## Macca

Now that we're in mid-March with warming temps, the mud is becoming more of an issue. Because in Rosie's eyes, mud=fun, I have learned to deal with it the best I can. 

I keep some old towels by the patio door and wipe off the worst (top layer?) of the mud from her feet when she first comes in, then I have her hightail it to the bathtub. I throw a treat or two in there and she willingly jumps in. Most of the time I just use the hand held shower on her feet and lower legs and that does the trick. It is amazing how MUCH dirt comes out from between the toes and off the back of the legs! Sometimes it takes quite a while to get the water to run clean, and it seems like she really doesn't mind the warm water and the attention.


----------

